# Large Floater Spreads Experience?



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I know spring is a long way off and regular season hasn't even started yet here in NE but i'm already starting on a new spread for certain situations for this spring! I recently acquired 20 dz goose floaters and turning them into snows for the upcoming spring! My plan is to hunt any bodies of water in areas that hold good numbers of snows during the spring!

I guess my question is what has been your experience hunting with large floater spreads?

My plan was to use my MoMarsh's and get away from the bank. I have several bodies of water during the spring that i can hunt all ranging from 25 acres of water on up to large Reservoirs and anywhere in between. I will not be hunting roosting areas! Several of these spots birds use for loafing and resting areas, most of them do not have a lot of birds roosting on them! The larger bodies of water I would not plan on sitting where the main roost sat! I know how bad busting a roost can be not only for you but other area hunters! I already have 750 Sillosocks and Deadly's for field hunting, more concerned on water spread! I just have a thing for hunting birds over water, its by far my favorite! Everyone i seem to talk to has only hunted with a 4-6 dozen floaters close to the bank with their field spread! Any experience or advice would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I used 10 dozen last spring. It was a giant pain in the put. And was a lot of work. Compared to hunting in a field situation. Also with chasing down cripples was a pain on the water.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> I used 10 dozen last spring. It was a giant pain in the put. And was a lot of work. Compared to hunting in a field situation. Also with chasing down cripples was a pain on the water.


Wouldn't be a problem if you would "shooteminthelips" :lol: :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dont have to worry about me. It is the other guys in the group! lol :beer:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> Dont have to worry about me. It is the other guys in the group! lol :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah give the anti more fuel for the fire. That was dumb. And anyone can shoot one and lay it on the ground and shoot in the head from 10 ft away.. Not impressive.. oke:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> Yeah give the anti more fuel for the fire. That was dumb. And anyone can shoot one and lay it on the ground and shoot in the head from 10 ft away.. Not impressive.. oke:


 uke: Yes, like I would take the time to lay it on the ground and shoot it..... fair chase, fair kill in the air. The goose didnt feel a thing, clean and ethical kill.


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

It's in my plans next year to run a big floater spread as well. Give them something they don't see often. We hunted a loafing pond one day last year and did very well over the water.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Floaters work well in sheet water or open water but they are sooooo much work. Be careful of the guy who never brings his waders.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

We have found that 50-80 percent of the time you can not leave them out either. Unless you like breaking ice off of them. Ice can be a mother until later on in the year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Old Hunter said:


> Be careful of the guy who never brings his waders.


Hehe...ya the designated shooters got old a long time ago.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Check out Zink's new video destination X, segment on there about using large floater spread.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Old Hunter said:


> Be careful of the guy who never brings his waders.


Always seems to be one of these guys in every group. There is one in my group and his waders are no longer allowed to leave my trailer... ever!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> Floaters work well in sheet water or open water but they are sooooo much work. Be careful of the guy who never brings his waders.


No doubt!!

But those other guys are usually tied up picking up the other 800 deeks in the field, fair trade... :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

IAMALLARDMAN said:


> Check out Zink's new video destination X, segment on there about using large floater spread.


It's not Zink's video :shake:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> IAMALLARDMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Check out Zink's new video destination X, segment on there about using large floater spread.
> ...


They sure like him enough though. AWESOME movie but holy hell do they brown nose Zink. They have some absolutely sick footage! Gotta give those guys credit, the things they do to shoot birds is nuts. Those sink boxes were awesome but that looked like a ton of work, and hiding all those birds in the field?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> AWESOME movie


A favorite of mine for sure. LOVE the sink box snow hunt.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

The snow goose hunt from Destination X out of the sink box is basically how I want to hunt snows this spring except I'll be replacing the Sink Box with my MoMarsh's! Hopefully it will be just as affective if not better! Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I've had awsome hunts on pasture ponds with 120 floaters and about 30 FB's. Give it a try.


----------

